

 Ask HN: How do I get rid of old computer books? - jorgem
https://twitter.com/BrannockDevice/status/378291712629555200
Seems like a waste to throw them away, but their not even worth posting on Amazon...
======
NonEUCitizen
1\. donate it to your local library -- they may not put it on the shelf, but
they'll sell it in their "friends of the library" sales.

2\. donate it to your local hackerspace

------
jorgem
I don't know of a good way to get rid of technical books -- that aren't good
enough to sell on Amazon, but probably useful for someone.

What do you do?

Post your own pictures. Maybe we can find a home for some books.

